# Multihead setup problem.



## YouriBSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello guys I have a problem configuring xorg. 

- The graphics card is a Nvidia GTX 430 with 3 ports. (dvi, vga, hdmi)
- I've been using two screens (hdmi/vga) on it with twinview via nvidia-settings for a long time without problem.
- I just got a third screen. nvidia-settings see it but when I try to activate it I get this message:

```
â€¢ MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than 2 active display devices.
```

- I read on the  internet that nvidia-settings didn't work well with more that two screens so I edited the xorg configuration manually:

```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 295.59  (root@local.youri.bsd)  Sat Aug 11 14:23:05 CEST 2012

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 295.59  (root@local.youri.bsd)  Wed Aug  8 00:00:02 CEST 2012

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen1" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen2" RightOf "Screen1"
    Screen      2  "Screen3" RightOf "Screen2"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Sony SDM-HS75"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     48.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "HP L1740"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor3"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 1800FP"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce GT 430"
    BusID          "PCI:6:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce GT 430"
    BusID          "PCI:6:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device3"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce GT 430"
    BusID          "PCI:6:0:0"
    Screen         2 
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen3"
    Device         "Device3"
    Monitor        "Monitor3"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Disable"
EndSection
```

But it still doesn't work. I only get two screens working. (sony/dell).
Anything I did wrong?


----------



## vermaden (Aug 18, 2012)

You can tru using XRANDR or its graphical frontend ARANDR to create such setup.

ARANDR in action:


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2012)

The card has three ports but only two can be used at any time.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2012)

I may be mistaken but I believe all NVidia cards only support two monitors, not three. Even if there are three connectors on it.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 18, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I may be mistaken but I believe all NVidia cards only support two monitors, not three. Even if there are three connectors on it.



Maybe this is the reason why its called Nvidia TWINview and not MANYview


----------



## YouriBSD (Aug 18, 2012)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Maybe this is the reason why its called Nvidia TWINview and not MANYview



;_;

I guess I'll buy a cheap card for my third screen. Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------

